# Fatterson, NV.



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Got my HO layout started so I figured I would start a thread for it.


Here is the HO locomotives I have accumulated in the last few months....










The BN on the left does not run.....bummer. The UP Silver Streak only runs in reverse, no matter what direction I face it. The SF F Unit, 3rd from right, does not run. And the Midnight Special Shark only runs in reverse, no matter what direction it's facing. So they may need to visit Brazil.....


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

But as for the layout itself.....here is my track plan; well, half of it......










I'll take a picture of the whole track plan. Thought I had one.....guess not.

And here is what I have so far;


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey TW, here is a pic of the bottom of the shark....


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't understand about your locos that only run in
reverse.

DC loco motors have no controls. If the truck wires from
the RIGHT rail is Positive the loco should run forward
unless someone changed the wiring. Never the less,
when you flip the POWER PACK REVERSE switch you
change the track polarity and the motor will rotate
in the opposite direction.

However, worn 'bearings' or truck gears
could bind when the motor rotation changes.

Take off the shell and run the loco. You should
be able to see that the motor is trying to drive
the loco but binding stalls it. It might vibrate or
buzz. See if you can clean it up.

Most DC locos can be brought back to life by
checking that the wheels are clean, the power
pickup wipers are clean, and no wires are broken.
Track voltage put to the motor tabs should make
it run. 

Worn brushes and dirty commutators on older
locos can be rehabbed with a little effort.

But then, some are just plain dead dodoes. Only
after some poking around can that be determined.

Working on these guys can be an interesting chore for a rainy
day.

Don


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Whew....got my head spinnin......:goofball:
Yeah, it's weird. This is my first go at HO. Haven't looked at them yet. I'll make a video tomorrow and show what they are doing. 

Also, is anyone familiar with the Life-Like UP electric locomotive? It has the weirdest motor, and I have no idea where to lube this thing....


I'll include that in the video tomorrow.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

After finishing the initial track work on Betzville Rail Yard, I did some time on the HO layout;

Finished setting up the trains that will run this side.....


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

HO locos of the type you have there are fairly unsophisticated and should be quite easy to fix. Just go through the checks Don suggests and all should be up and running in no time.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

VegasN said:


> Hey TW, here is a pic of the bottom of the shark....


 Vegas, that is a 3 screw Powertorque with standard axles, and you say it does run so there's half the battle. You need a front sideframe assembly and I don't care for the way the headlight wire is wrapped through the truck mount. Shouldn't take much to get it going.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Looking great friend!!!


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks Sub!!

Thanks for a little encouragement cyclops. I am nervous about getting inside them, but I think I have been at this long enough now, been collecting stuff, time to step it up a little and learn HOW they work.

Thank you for the info time. Actually, I think I'll call you warp from now on. Just seems to fit better  As soon as I get my new work area cleaned up, I want to take the shell off and see what I got in there. Any ideas on where I might pick up one of those front thingys you said I needed? I don't think I know anyone that has parts for _THESE_ old things.....


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Eh, we got parts. The Silver Streak and Midnight Special do not have a frame, the trucks fit into removable mounts that pop in and out. Be very careful taking it apart, it's easy to break things.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

time warp said:


> Eh, we got parts. The Silver Streak and Midnight Special do not have a frame, the trucks fit into removable mounts that pop in and out. Be very careful taking it apart, it's easy to break things.


No pressure there......thanks buddy.......


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Small (sort of) video testing my locomotives...






Sorry, the video of the Midnight Special for some reason was lost.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Crews started showing up today.....











































Prepping for roads, parking lots, crossings.......

Built up the track for a new road under pass...


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Finished up the General Store. Well, for now. I do want to detail the interior eventually, but, I'm calling it done for now.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Good job buddy.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Little by little..


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes, little by little for sure. Especially now that I am dividing time and funds between the two scales.
But, I am enjoying it.....


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

A lot of work for sure!


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Cleaned up my Mehano Switcher...


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Good job on the Loco. Mehano (Mehanotehnika) started making those in "64, and they haven't changed that much. Impossible to kill, they just keep running!

Yours is good because the air horns and front railing are there, and it doesn't look beat up at all.

A couple of suggestions: Turn it over and take a toothpick or something and make sure the contact wipers are against the BACK of the wheels, and if you don't have any Labelle grease just a touch of petroleum jelly on the gears will keep it happy.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Got it! Will do! Thanks for the tips.....


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Got the World Express Logistics kit. Went together pretty well. I did find that there were some things I think the company could have done differently, but all in all, a decent kit.
It is big though......


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

That's cool.


----------



## Shawn91481 (Mar 20, 2016)

very cool


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks Gents......


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

You gotta see how beautiful this thing is.....


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Pretty nice set, get your track setup right and it'll look great.

Magic


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Started on it. Got the risers glued down. I have to wait till payday on Thursday to get a thin piece of wood to start building the bridge.
Yes, I am super motivated to get that track set so I can run that train.....


----------

